# yay or nay ???



## andrea84 (Aug 16, 2012)

i have been into a pet shop today that i have never been to before and they were selling dog biscuits as rabbit treats.(never seen this before)

is it ok for rabbits to have them or not ??? wasnt convinced the women in there new a whole lot about any animals tbh


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2012)

Hmm if they were indeed dog biscuits then no rabbits shouldn't have them, however it would depend on the ingredients of the biscuit


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Don't dog biscuits contain meat I wouldn't give them to my rabbits, but they do like baby rusks as a treat!


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

I wouldn't give them dog biscuits. But then my rabbits dont get any pet shop biscuit type treats.
Mine get dried herbs which they love and are healthy for them.


----------



## Minion (Jan 11, 2012)

I know some pet shops sell them chocolate buttons with sprinkles on for dogs and rabbits. But I think the recipe may be different. To be honest I'm not sure there is much difference between the cat, dog and rabbit chocolates. 

Warning though, they don't taste anything like chocolate


----------



## andrea84 (Aug 16, 2012)

i dont buy treats out of pet shops but it just struck me as odd dog biscuits for rabbits lol they were bonios and i would look at the ingrediants but alfie ( my dog) doesnt like them so i dont have any. i have never given any of my lot dog or rabbit or hamster chocolate so i have no idea about that.
as for the baby rusk i have never even thought about using them as a treat and i have them in all the time! thanks for the info you lovely peeps


----------



## andrea84 (Aug 16, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> Hmm if they were indeed dog biscuits then no rabbits shouldn't have them, however it would depend on the ingredients of the biscuit


hmm may go bk now and look up what was in them ha ha they were deffo bonios they were selling them as just single biscuits. only went in for a nosey as i had not even realised it was there.i normally stick to where i know tbh


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2012)

andrea84 said:


> hmm may go bk now and look up what was in them ha ha they were deffo bonios they were selling them as just single biscuits. only went in for a nosey as i had not even realised it was there.i normally stick to where i know tbh


If they are Bonio then I would say that they are most definitely NOT suitable for herbivours


----------



## andrea84 (Aug 16, 2012)

oh i remember what else i wanted to ask can rabbits eat museli as in the cereal (not rabbit food)? sorry in an inquizative mood today


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2012)

andrea84 said:


> oh i remember what else i wanted to ask can rabbits eat museli as in the cereal (not rabbit food)? sorry in an inquizative mood today


As a small treat yes they can  Just make sure you don't feed them nuts as some muesli's will contain the odd nut


----------



## andrea84 (Aug 16, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> As a small treat yes they can  Just make sure you don't feed them nuts as some muesli's will contain the odd nut


brilliant thank you, smokey must think his birthdays have all come at once since i joined here,hes tried so much new stuff


----------



## andrea84 (Aug 16, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> If they are Bonio then I would say that they are most definitely NOT suitable for herbivours


i didnt think so, i can not belive there selling them  wont be going bk to that shop again thats for sure.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Mine have the odd "dog biscuit" but they are the cheapo ones that dont particulary contain meat! And its about 1 a week at the most. 
Bonio's are too up-market so to speak because they have better stuff (for dogs) and not just cereals (which is what my bunnies have)

*Heidi*


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

we don't trust pet shop treats -even ones supposed to be for buns can contain milk.

But we do give a craisin as an occasional treat.


----------



## sjmax (Feb 28, 2011)

I've noticed mine eats cat biscuits! Even though his bowl of biscuits is next to the cats he chooses theirs!?!  he loves his biscuits normally when not given the choice lol!

Steph 
X


----------



## Minion (Jan 11, 2012)

Mine like dried cranberries. I buy a graze box once a fortnight and they go nuts when they see it, as they usually contain them and I occasionally share. They also like dried banana and there are some naturals heart shaped treats that they love at the minute too.

There was nothing in this one that Storm was allowed, but she was determined to get at the flapjacks









So I made her her own rabbit flapjack things. They tasted nothing like them, but I bought a bunny shaped cookie cutter for my own amusement. She didn't care.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Minion said:


> Mine like dried cranberries. I buy a graze box once a fortnight and they go nuts when they see it, as they usually contain them and I occasionally share. They also like dried banana and there are some naturals heart shaped treats that they love at the minute too.
> 
> There was nothing in this one that Storm was allowed, but she was determined to get at the flapjacks
> 
> ...


I've just had a look at graze.com, looks good for nice natural fruity treats for the bunnies  but I can't find a way of not setting up a weekly order!


----------



## Minion (Jan 11, 2012)

Kind of. You can cancel it at any time or you can change it so that you get a graze box once a month or fortnight. You can also chose the day it arrives on. 

Because I am already a member, if you join using this code: C773ZZ5, your first box is free and p&p is always free.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

they wernt barley rings by any chance?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Minion said:


> Kind of. You can cancel it at any time or you can change it so that you get a graze box once a month or fortnight. You can also chose the day it arrives on.
> 
> Because I am already a member, if you join using this code: C773ZZ5, your first box is free and p&p is always free.


Ooooh, thankyou, I struggle to find reasonably priced dried fruit for them and they love it


----------

